# Which Plow Do You Recommend???



## Plow Queen (Jan 4, 2005)

I am thinking about putting a plow on my 2004 Explorer Sport Trac, and was wondering which plow would be the best to put on it? I will only be doing my own driveway, which is approximately 500 ft, and on a hill.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## MIAWPUKEK (Dec 18, 2004)

*7' Snowblower*

I'll tell you what you need! Get one of those big ole snowblowers to put on your Sport Trac! Never worry about how deep the snow is again.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

Plow Queen said:


> I am thinking about putting a plow on my 2004 Explorer Sport Trac, and was wondering which plow would be the best to put on it? I will only be doing my own driveway, which is approximately 500 ft, and on a hill.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Blizzard 720LT or 680LT, also look into snoway, both great plows for that vehicle. If you want to spend less money look into snowbear.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

western makes those medium duty plows prob like 3000 bucks


----------



## Ole JIM (Dec 9, 2004)

I Favor the FISHER--main reason? Fisher is a Good Plow & their Factory is Only 40 miles Away!--I also Like the looks & Quality of the BOSS & Blizzard--but have never Owned Ither!--I have Plowed w/ most of the Lighter Makes & their OK!--But--Lack in Heavyer Materials--& seem to have More Problems!--as It all Depends? On! How You Use IT?--in My Yrs of Plowing!--I don*t Think? the Lighter Plows Are all that Great?--as Your Bound to get a Really Bad Snow storm & Wet & Heavy & in the Rush to Get Every thing Done!--Sooner? or Later? the Lighter Plows BREAK just when YOU need Them the Most!--& thats a FACT! So BUY a Good Heavy One!--& By Heavy? I mean One Made out of Thicker Materials--Here FISHERs are being Used On several Trucks--over a period of many Yrs!--Mine came Off a 75 FORD in a Salvage Yard!--Truck had seen better Days!--Now my 88 Dodge 4X4 Short Bed--& I have NO Doubt--it Will Out Last my Dodge! & End UP On a Latter Model in the Future! NOW looking at Many Make Plows I Guess? It all Depends On how LAZY the Buyer Is? in Referance too Hooking UP! as What Make? & Model? He Buys! as the Prices are All right UP There! & theres NOT all that Much Differance in Price between the Good Plows & the Cheapies!--Ole JIM--


----------



## Ken1zk (Dec 19, 2004)

I would say to check out Snow-Way. This season I purchased a new Snow-Way for my 95 Nissan pick up. So far I have been very happy with it. Today we had about 4 inches or so of real heavy slushy snow and the thing performed very well. I also own a Meyer mounted on an 85 Chevy Suburban, that plow had performed real well over the years and I would have purchased one for the Nissan, but Meyer didn't make anything that would fit that truck. Before you mount any kind of plow check to see that the front axle will support the additional weight.


----------

